# Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0 welche Treiber installieren?



## ad_ (27. April 2011)

Hi,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, wollte ich fragen welche Treiber installiert werden sollten. Da ich Bluetooth, USB 3.0, HDD mit 6GB/s und den Audio-Treiber nicht nutze, würde ich diese Treiber nicht installieren.
(Sämtliche Hilfsprogramme wie z.B. Asus AI Suite II auch nicht).

Also lediglich den Chipsatztreiber sowie den LAN-Treiber installieren, oder sollten der Management und Rapid-Storage Treiber auch installiert werden?

Was bewirken Management und Rapid-Storage?


>>Zum Glück gibt es keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten <<

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

> Was bewirken Management und Rapid-Storage?



Management: 

Ermöglicht die Kühlregelung bei Intel PC-Mainboards. (WHQL-zertifiziert) Das Intel Management-Engine-Interface (Intel ME Interface) ist die Schnittstelle zwischen der Intel Management-Engine-Firmware und dem System. Treiber und Anwendungsprogramme des Systems, die mit der Intel Management-Engine über die Systemschnittstelle kommunizieren, verwenden dazu den Windows-Treiber für das Intel ME-Interface.

Rapid Storage:

Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Gothic1806 (27. April 2011)

Solltest dann im Uefi Onboardsound und Bluetooth deaktivieren sonst holt sich Windows die Treiber selber .
Die 6gb Anschlüsse werden werden mit dem Chipsatz Treiber mit installiert ist aber egal .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## ad_ (27. April 2011)

Danke erstmal 

Dann sollte ich wohl den Management und Rapid Storage Treiber mitinstallieren?


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

Ich würde es mit installieren. Wobei ich mir hier die aktuelle Version der Treiber im Internet bzw. auf der Seite von ASUS suchen würde.


----------



## Spaiki (27. April 2011)

Naja ASUS ist da auch nicht so aktuell teilweise - zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung heraus - schau lieber gleich auf der Intel Seite da findest du es Top-aktuell.


----------



## JoannaC (19. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier im Forum, bin aber bereits eine stille Mitleserin gewesen. Aber nun hab ich genau zu dem Thread-Thema ein paar Fragen und hoffe, dass es hier paar liebe Menschen gibt, die mir weiterhelfen können.
Ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft und da war Windows 7 Professional vorinstalliert. Nun möchte ich aber mal selber mein Windows 7 Pro.. installieren. Mein Problem ist in erster Linie, dass ich nicht weiß welche Treiber ich ganau von Motherborad CD benötige. 

Hier mein PC

I7 2700K, 2 x 4 GB Corsair Ram 1600, Motherboard ASUS P8P67 Deluxe, EVGA 670 Grafikkarte, SSD ADATA 120 GB. 

Also Bootpriorität im Bios auf CD ändern  damit ich Windows installieren kann ist kein Problem, aber was benötige ich denn genau für Board-Treiber. Die ASUS CD bietet mir folgendes an. 

Google Chrom Browser
Norton Internet Security

Intel Chipsatz Treiber
Intel Rapid Strorage-Technologie Treiber
Realtek Audio Treiber
Management Engine  Schnittstelle
JMicron JMB36X Controller Treiber
INtel Lan Treiber
Realtek Lan Treiber
USB 3.0 Treiber.

Die ersten beiden oben benötige ich nicht, aber muss ich die anderen alle installieren? Es ist auch ein MarvellTray auf dem PC, aber im Geräte Manager sehe ich den nicht. Der Bootvorgang nach dem Bios Logo dauert etwa 10 Sekunden. 


Ich bitte um Hilfe und bedanke mich in voraus für Antworten.

MfG.
Joanna.


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2013)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,

Die Treiber auf der Asus-HP sind aktueller ASUS - P8P67 DELUXE,
beachte bitte, dass es vom Mainboard zwei verschiedene Revisionen gibt.

Chipsatztreiber/Audiotreiber/USB3.0-Treiber/Sata-Treiber

optional

LAN-Treiber
BlueTooth-Treiber

Und das nächste Mal bitte einen eigenen Thread erstellen .


----------



## JoannaC (19. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1
zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Leider wusste ich nicht, dass es da 2 Versionen gibt und ich dachte, es würde hier hierhin passen, sorry. 

Gut, Chipsatztreiber, Audiotreiber, USB 3.0 Treiber, Lan-Treiber stehen ja oben in meiner Liste, aber Sata-Treiber? Könntest du mir bitte nicht einfach hinschreiben, welche aus der Liste oben ich installieren soll? Ich bitte um Verständnis, aber irgendwie blicke ich das nicht genau wie du das meinst. 

Vielen Dank nochmals.

MfG.
Joanna.


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2013)

Hi,

schaue doch bitte erst einmal nach, um welches Mainboard es sich handelt ASUS P8P67 Deluxe Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE2A-G0EAY0KZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE20-G0EAY0KZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU.

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, installiere dieses CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online und poste den Reiter "Mainboard" hier.

Teile uns doch bitte noch mit, welches Betriebssystem Du verwendest . Dann finden wir den passenden Treiber schon .


----------



## JoannaC (20. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1,
ich habe das Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Deluxe REV 3.0 New P67 B3 Revision. Das steht auf der Verpackung. Ich verwende das Betriebssystem Windows 7 Professional. 

LG
Joanna


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

Falls Du Win7/64 Bit benutzt, ist der Sata-Treiber (ganz oben in der Liste), der passende ASUS - P8P67 DELUXE.


----------



## JoannaC (20. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1,
vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ja ich benutze Win7 64 bit. 
Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen. Dann lade ich mir folgende Treiber herunter.

chipset > 4 in der Liste von oben
Audio   > 5 in der Liste von oben
Lan      > 6 in der Liste von oben
USB 3.0 > 7 in der Liste von oben
Sata-Treiber > 1 in der Liste von oben

Wenn ich auf die Pluszeichen klicke in der Liste bei einem Treiber, da werden dann aber mehrere angeboten. soll ich die dann alle herunterladen? 
Ich finde dieses Forum klasse, da wird einem wirklich geholfen, wenn man ähm... nicht viel Ahnung davon hat. 

Dankeschön.

LG.
Joanna.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

JoannaC schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf die Pluszeichen klicke in der Liste bei einem Treiber, da werden dann aber mehrere angeboten. soll ich die dann alle herunterladen?


 
Nein, du brauchst jeweils nur den obersten (aktuelleren) Treiber installieren.
Insgesamt sind das also fünf Treiber.
Sata-Treiber > 9 in der Liste von oben

Gruß


----------



## JoannaC (20. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1,
jetzt hab ich es geschnallt. Bei dem SATA-Treiber (Marvell), dieser Controller ist bei mir im Bios deaktiviert hab ich gesehen. Ist das richtig so? Deshalb sehe ich ihn auch nicht im Geräte-Manager, denke ich. Die Treiber-Dateien hab ich aber auf meinem PC gefunden. 

Noch eine Frage. Ich habe 2 Lan eingetragen. Einen von Intel und einen von Realtek. Da bräuchte ich auch noch den Treiber für Realtek,oder?

LG.
Joanna.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

Diesen Marvell-Sata-Treiber brauchst Du nur installieren, wenn Du mehr als zwei SSD anschliessen möchtest.

Ansonsten bleibt der deaktiviert, dadurch fährt dein Rechner etwas schneller hoch.
Wenn Du einen zweiten LAN-Anschluss benötigst, musst Du naturlich den Realtec-Treiber mitinstallieren.


----------



## JoannaC (20. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1,
du sagtest ja in einem Post weiter oben, dass ich den SATA-Treiber benötige. 


> Nein, du brauchst jeweils nur den obersten (aktuelleren) Treiber installieren.
> Insgesamt sind das also fünf Treiber.
> Sata-Treiber > 9 in der Liste von oben



Das wäre ja der Marvell-Treiber. Da ich nur eine SSD-HDD habe könnte ich dann auf den verzichten, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe? 

Mein 2. Lan-Anschluss heißt: REALTEK PCIe GEB Family Controller. Der steht da nirgends dabei und ich hab versucht ihn bei Realtek herunterzuladen, aber die Seite wird nicht angezeigt.

VIELEN LIEBEN DANK FÜR DEINE HILFE. 

LG.
Joanna.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

Ja, auf den Marvell-Treiber kannst Du verzichten, Du kannst den aber auch installieren und im BIOS deaktivieren, dass kannst Du halten wie ein Dachdecker .

Der 2. LAN-Anschluss geht über eine PCIe-Schnittstelle, richtig ?


----------



## JoannaC (20. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1,
der 2. LAN-Anschluss ist ein Chip auf dem Motherboard. Eine PCIe-Karte ist es nicht. Mehr weiß ich nicht darüber. 

LG.
Joanna.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

Sorry, hatte vorhin beim falschen Mainboard nachgesehen.

Neben den Intel LAN-Treiber V 17.3.0.0 (1. von oben unter LAN) benötigst Du noch den Realtek LAN-Treiber Version 5.719&6239&721 (3. von oben unter LAN).

Gruß


----------



## JoannaC (20. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1,
da ich nun alle Treiber zusammen habe, möchte ich mich wirklich ganz herzlich bei dir für deine Hilfe bedanken. Das hast du echt gut gemacht, DANKESCHÖN. 

Ich fasse es aber noch einmal kurz zusammen. Bis auf den SATA-Treiber (Marvel) installiere ich folgende.
Chipset,
Audio
Lan Intel
Lan Realtec
USB 3.0

Liebe Grüße
Joanna.


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

JoannaC schrieb:


> Ich fasse es aber noch einmal kurz zusammen. Bis auf den SATA-Treiber (Marvel) installiere ich folgende.
> Chipset,
> Audio
> Lan Intel
> ...


 
Korrekt . Lade die Treiber runter, bevor Du Dein BS neu aufspielst. Vergiss auch nicht den Treiber der Grafikkarte.

Bitteschön, gern geschehen.

Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, kannst Du jederzeit hier posten.

Gruß


----------



## JoannaC (20. April 2013)

Hallo Adi1,
die Treiber hab ich mir alle heruntergeladen. Den neuesten Nvidia-Treiber hab ich bereits. Du hast mir wirklich sehr weiter geholfen. Ich hätte sonst niemand gehabt, der mir solche Fragen beantworten hätte können. Einfach klasse. Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an dich. 


> Falls Du weitere Fragen hast, kannst Du jederzeit hier posten.


Das werde ich tun. 

Liebe Grüße
Joanna.


----------



## JoannaC (30. Juni 2013)

Halllo Adi1,
das mit den Treibern hat geklappt. Nochmals Dankeschön, zwar bisschen spät, aber besser als gar nicht. 
Nun hab ich festgestellt, dass ich ein altes Bios drauf habe und wollte man nachfragen, welches Bios ist da genau nehmen soll? Ich habe 2103 drauf und wollte es mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen, da ich diverse Probleme mit Stabilität habe. 
Ich bedanke mich im voraus. 

LG.
Joanna

Mein PC. I 7 2700K, ASUS P8P67 Deluxe Rev3.0, 2 X 4 GB Corsair Venegance 2 Dimm 1600, Adata SSD 120 GB, LG - Double Layer Brenner, EVGA 670,


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2013)

Hi JoannaC,

schön dass Du wieder mal hier reinschaust .

Die aktuelle BIOS-Version Deines Boards ist die 3602 P8P67 DELUXE - Motherboards - ASUS.
BIOS anklicken und das oberste downloaden.

Gruß Adi1


----------



## britishcomposer (26. August 2014)

Hallo, 
ich bin nun im Rahmen einer Neuinstallation von Windows 7 (64 Bit) auch in der Situation, Treiber für das P8P67 zu benötigen. 
Meine Treiber-CD kann ich nicht mehr auffinden, ich vermute, die sind auch schon veraltet.

Diese Seite habe ich gefunden:
Mainboards - P8P67 - ASUS

Mein Service-Techniker sagte mir, ich bräuchte Treiber für das Motherboard, den Chipsatz, LAN, USB 3.0, Bluetooth und Audio. BIOS nicht, meinte er. Warum weiß ich nicht. Und nochmal anzurufen traue ich mich nicht.
Und warum die anderen nicht, weiß ich auch nicht. Die erwähnten Treiber finde ich dort zwar, aber welcher bezieht sich direkt auf das Motherboard? Das verstehe ich nicht recht.
Ansonsten würde ich immer den obersten der jeweils vorgeschlagenen nehmen.

Muss ich die Treiber eigentlich direkt von Asus runterladen und manuell installieren, oder kann ich auch im Geräte-Manager die einzelnen Geräte automatisch nach Treibern suchen lassen?

Ich gebe zu, der Thread ist schon alt, vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch ein netter Helfer.

Liebe Grüße
bc


----------

